# Hillsdale College



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

At the urging of @A Watchman and @Inor I just finished the on line course at Hillsdale College, Constitution 101. Many of us may have had a class like this in High School or College but a "refresher" course, of sorts, is always a good thing.

I found the video very insightful and well worth the watch. One of the things that stuck out to me and is very pertinent to what's currently going on...



> Reason over passion: the classical definition of a virtuous soul


You'll need to sign up but it is very easy and they don't ask for a lot of information. Plus it is free.

In these times being armed is important, especially being armed with knowledge. Take the 45 min. out of your day and re-introduce yourself to the Constitution. Not only the document but the purpose behind the document.

I thank both of the aforementioned fine gentlemen for bringing this opportunity to my attention.

Constitution 101 ? A Hillsdale College Online Course


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I started the course, too.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

I have heard Rush talk about Hillsdale on the radio. Heading to the link now!

Thanks!


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

I started the on-line course and so far really enjoying it and learning too!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

SDF880 said:


> I started the on-line course and so far really enjoying it and learning too!


Yeah, I noticed I already knew a lot, learned some new and learned a different perspective on some things.

I say win, win for anyone willing to invest the time.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------

